# SLH show brag :) how did everyone do?



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

well today was the SLH show and sadly i could not take my young female due to her injuring her tail but my big lad made up for that! today he won his 3rd grand in a strong class of 9 and was made up to Grand Premier, he then won best of breed, a 1st, 2nd and 3rd in misc classes and then Best In Show Norwegian Neuter! (he was overall BIS at the breed show a few weeks ago so this is great!)

how did everyone else do?!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Congrats! Good to see he hasn't lost his looks in the last few weeks!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Well done! Lovely rosettes xx


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Congrats on your good day, was lovely show despite the hall being very warm. We had a good day too, will post later with our results.

Well Done :thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Looking gorgeous :001_wub:
Congratulations on the great results :thumbup1:


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Congratulations! He's flying high at the moment! Good work, hope it continues


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow! He is stunning - well done :thumbup:


----------



## Kattkinkatt (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey well done!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

congratulations


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

what a fantastic day you had, well done, well deserved..........Chris.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

many congratulations!!!


----------

